# ND Weekend Hunt



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

It was a cold one but we managed to scape a few birds out of the flocks. It took them forever to drop down into the decoys. Saturday there were birds all over then after a hard freeze Sunday morning the birds were few and far between. We ended up scratching 56 birds which the majority of them being adults.


----------



## Taxidermy4U (Nov 20, 2008)

problem solved!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Are you sure you got all the town names correct on that one??? :withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Looks like a great hunt, but for the guy who listed the town names, thanks for adding more pressure.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

hey teamx, how many dekes did you guys use? e-caller?
nice work :beer:


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

It was somewhere in that 450 to 500 range... And 1 - 4 speaker ecaller


----------



## Taxidermy4U (Nov 20, 2008)

back to lurking in the shadows............. all take, no give


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Taxidermy4U said:


> Gee, I am really sorry I said anythiing about "your" pinpoint on the map. I guess after reading several other reports in defferent places in the newspapers and on the net about all the birds staging up in NE corner of SD and considering it is the 6th of April and this area is usually where the snow geese enter the state, and the fact that my "roadtrip" was over 200 miles long, I didn't think I was exactly letting the cat out of the bag. Not to mention, every town I listed is CLEARLY printed on any ND road map, and is located on a backtop road. My post clearly stated that hunting sucked that day. Sorry if I gave away the GPS coordinates to your favorite corn field.
> Oh well, come fall, there will be lots of reference to my backyard for ducks and pheasants too. I guess then I can blow a gasket huh?!


Nobody blew a gasket, just don't use town names here. True the names of those towns are on maps, thank you for the education  . But naming them for good or bad will send people that are too lazy to go find their own spots, straight to the areas you have listed. It's common sense if you take the time to think of it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

FYI..dropping town names has been deemed "legit" by the webmaster. :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't care if it's deemed "legit" by god. I still think it is stupid to do.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

*wow way to kill a thread. *I don't care if it was mine or someone elses this stuff just gets old and this year it seams like it has been REALLY bad. Let the mods deal with deleting the names out or send the guy a PM and ask if he could take it out. 
Anyone else got any pictures of there hunts so far this spring??


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Jcnelson and I went out sunday morning with 400+ dekes, his e-caller had an electrical fire b4 shooting time  so we were limited to mouth calls, only had a few commit to the decoys, while the masses just stayed out of range and thought something was no good.. still really fun to get out, my 1st time field/snow goose hunting!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

teamextrema said:


> *wow way to kill a thread. *I don't care if it was mine or someone elses this stuff just gets old and this year it seams like it has been REALLY bad. Let the mods deal with deleting the names out or send the guy a PM and ask if he could take it out.
> Anyone else got any pictures of there hunts so far this spring??


Well if people keep naming towns, I will always respond the same way. Didn't mean to take away from the nice pics of the hunt. They are sweet!


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

alright yall i dont get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: every fricken goose thread is shot down....u guys fight over the [email protected] crap! kinda funny...... :lame:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, nothing like an electrical fire to start the day. If you have a Goosegetter call heed the warnings in the instructions DO NOT HOOK UP THE BATTERY INCORRECTLY. Live and learn. Should have it up and running by this weekend.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

teamextrema said:


> *wow way to kill a thread. *I don't care if it was mine or someone elses this stuff just gets old and this year it seams like it has been REALLY bad. Let the mods deal with deleting the names out or send the guy a PM and ask if he could take it out.
> Anyone else got any pictures of there hunts so far this spring??


sorry but thats just something you're gonna have to deal with. If idiots list town names then the threads will be shot down, plain and simple.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

trikortreat said:


> alright yall i dont get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: every fricken goose thread is shot down....u guys fight over the [email protected] crap! kinda funny...... :lame:


Maybe you don't get it because you live south of the Mason-Dixon line (if you don't you should!), and you grow a mustache, and still smoke Winston's while you watch NASCAR. 
Yall hav a gut dae naw, ya here!!!


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Wingmaster said:


> trikortreat said:
> 
> 
> > alright yall i dont get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: every fricken goose thread is shot down....u guys fight over the [email protected] crap! kinda funny...... :lame:
> ...


i live in wisconsin numb nuts..... :rock:...we dont like nascar here, we like motocross :beer: .......well at least i can say i aint an inbred..like some :withstupid: :rollin:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

you guys need to quit bickering and talk hunting, if you have a bone to pick, pm each other's phone #

Back to TeamX's ND hunt thread


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Back to TeamX's ND hunt thread


It looks like he had a good hunt. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Seems like there is a few here that are aching for the boot?


----------

